# First Family Tour in France - anything important to know?



## Time Waster (27 Jul 2018)

Anything we really need to know?

The totally new thing I learnt is the budgie smugglers in swimming pools. I guess there must be other french laws and requirements for a family cycling holiday through Brittany. Things we learnt in the Netherlands last year was traffic lights for cycle paths, priority to cyclist (and pedestrians) from cars coming out of side roads. Basically what's different, truly different? 

I just hope there's no helmet laws requiring us to wear them.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jul 2018)

No helmet laws,
They drive on the wrong side side of the road so I suggest you do whilst you're there .
You will be met with much more indifference than you're used to.
You can park almost anywhere. 
There will be smoking still in some bars. 
They're usually good at pizza but crap at kebabs.
It's a great place for cycling.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Jul 2018)

Any moules that float before cooking, chuck. Any moules that float after cooking, chuck.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Jul 2018)

They follow the rules of the road and expect you to do the same. If you try to wave through a car which does not officially have priority, it just confuses them! 
I didn't realise how much i let cars through in the UK because i don't want to hold people up and potentially make them annoyed. Far fewer impatient and angry vibes from motorists in France.
(Disclaimer: i have never cycled in large French cities as i am there on holiday)


----------



## Nibor (27 Jul 2018)

They speak French


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jul 2018)

Nibor said:


> They speak French



Oh yeah, that too


----------



## derrick (27 Jul 2018)

Stay away from Paris, the rest ain't to bad.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (27 Jul 2018)

Nibor said:


> They speak French


Or possibly Breton.


----------



## RobinS (27 Jul 2018)

If camping, take your own toilet rolls. Even the smartest sites rarely provide it.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jul 2018)

Learn a few words of French. They will be appreciated.


----------



## Ian H (27 Jul 2018)

Many small-town bars don't serve food. They'll be happy for you to order their drinks and bring snacks/sandwiches from a nearby shop.
It's polite to offer a greeting as you enter a shop or bar.


----------



## derrick (27 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Learn a few words of French. They will be appreciated.


Then they can just take the piss, After a rescent ride to Paris, the guy i was riding with spoke pretty good french, but the French all seem to have a chip on there shoulder, there are a few french who will be helpful. But i will not be going back, Belgium is the place to ride.


----------



## User66445 (27 Jul 2018)

Not my experience at all, the french really appreciate those trying to speak their language. They'll correct you, but that's in the spirit of helping you learn the language, nothing to do with taking the piss, which is alien to the french sense of humour anyway, Jamal excepted.

If you eat a pizza or a kebab in France, you need your head examined.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Jul 2018)

If you'll be cycling after dark, don't forget to adjust your lights for cycling on the other side of the road. 

Seriously, the post about at least trying to speak French is very true - while the French think we all sound like Officer Crabtree from 'Allo 'Allo, they do like visitors to make the effort and will often reply in English.


----------



## Ian H (27 Jul 2018)

avole said:


> Not my experience at all, the french really appreciate those trying to speak their language. They'll correct you, but that's in the spirit of helping you learn the language, nothing to do with taking the piss, which is alien to the french sense of humour anyway, Jamal excepted.



To be fair, Parisiens can sometimes be a bit spikier.


----------



## User66445 (27 Jul 2018)

No, not really. They do get sick of tourists coming up to them and demanding to know the way to Sacre Coeur, in English, without even a polite "Bonjour" to start. I know, I experienced just that living close to that tourist Mecca. You should always start with a "Bonjour", not to do so is rude. 

Waiters, on the other hand, can appear that way, but that depends on the area of Paris. They do expect respect, though, and, if you're English, Canadian, or American, large tips. All other countries just round up to the nearest euro.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2018)

derrick said:


> Then they can just take the piss, After a rescent ride to Paris, the guy i was riding with spoke pretty good french, but the French all seem to have a chip on there shoulder, there are a few french who will be helpful. But i will not be going back, Belgium is the place to ride.


Not my experience at all. My French is shitty. Or to put it another way, ma francais est merdie. See?

Are you sure you aren't doing something else to put them off?

I've had a wide range of responses in France, but nothing like you describe. Worst cases, sniffiness or correction with barely concealed distain. I can live that.

Agree, Paris is the worst, but even there if you are polite, open and trying, they will work to understand you.


avole said:


> If you eat a pizza or a kebab in France, you need your head examined.


Also Asian food. Any restaurant that has Chinese, Japanese, Vietnamese and Thai on the menu should be avoided.


----------



## derrick (27 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Agree, Paris is the worst, but even there if you are polite, open and trying, they will work to understand you..


Not my experiance, I always try to be polite. But as said earlier i will not be going back.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jul 2018)

We were near Bergerac and also in Uzes a couple of weeks ago. French drivers will tailgate you on the autoroutes at 130kph, so close that you couldn't put a cigarette paper between the bumpers, but if you are on a bike in the countryside, they behave impeccably and give you loads of space as they pass.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jul 2018)

One more thing.....

You can buy ludicrously cheap champagne in France. Don't! Even I can tell that it's entirely vile.


----------



## alicat (27 Jul 2018)

> It's polite to offer a greeting as you enter a shop or bar.



And after you've said 'bonjour', wait for them to say 'bonjour' back before you say what you want/are ordering.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> One more thing.....
> 
> You can buy ludicrously cheap champagne in France. Don't! Even I can tell that it's entirely vile.


I disagree. I advise you to try Clairette de Die. It cost maybe 9 euros a bottle and is excellent. I always buy some when I go to France.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jul 2018)

gavroche said:


> I disagree. I advise you to try Clairette de Die. It cost maybe 9 euros a bottle and is excellent. I always buy some when I go to France.


I based my comments on our honeymoon in Corsica, 1988. We started with the stuff that was put in our suitcase by my best man. Two weeks later, with funds in very short supply, we were down to five Franc bottles that had the audacity to have "Champagne" on the label.

Trust me, it was rank.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Jul 2018)

Municipal camp sites range from excellent to shoddy. Generally don't have swimming pool's but tend to include entry to the local swimming pool in the pitch fee.
I get by with my French for camping and shopping. Always feel like I get a better reception by having a go, rather than repeating the same thing in English getting louder each time!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2018)

derrick said:


> Then they can just take the piss, After a rescent ride to Paris, the guy i was riding with spoke pretty good french, but the French all seem to have a chip on there shoulder, there are a few french who will be helpful. But i will not be going back, Belgium is the place to ride.



The complete opposite of my experience over 40 years of visiting France. The Parisians are, just like Londoners, big city people and you’ll encounter big city attitudes. Outside of this you’ll find France and the French a wonderful country and people. 

Always attempt to start the conversation in French and people will, if they can, help with English. Walk in to a shop expecting people to use English will not get you any help. 

I always drink far more waster in France and carry plenty when on tour as the country is more rural than the UK.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Municipal camp sites range from excellent to shoddy. Generally don't have swimming pool's but tend to include entry to the local swimming pool in the pitch fee.
> I get by with my French for camping and shopping. Always feel like I get a better reception by having a go, rather than repeating the same thing in English getting louder each time!


On the subject of campsites, if you are going in the school summer holidays, i would book before you go. It gets quite busy


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jul 2018)

Don't forget that outside the big cities, most shops will close for lunch and many places still have half day closing. 
Although some supermarkets have limited Sunday opening hours, most other shops will be closed.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Don't forget that outside the big cities, most shops will close for lunch and many places still have half day closing.
> Although some supermarkets have limited Sunday opening hours, most other shops will be closed.


Restaurants have strict opening hours too. Don't try to get lunch - even a quick sandwich - outside of the hours of 12 - 2.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2018)

Priority on roundabouts can vary (at least in some rural areas) between cars entering the roundabout having to give way to those on it having to give way. There are usually no obvious signs to indicate which system is in place.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Priority on roundabouts can vary (at least in some rural areas) between cars entering the roundabout having to give way to those on it having to give way. There are usually no obvious signs to indicate which system is in place.


But somehow it seems to work and in my experience people don't get cross!


----------



## snorri (28 Jul 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> On the subject of campsites, if you are going in the school summer holidays, i would book before you go. It gets quite busy


....................and if you go before the school holidays they'll be closed.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> Andouillette is a sausage, and it's pork, but probably best not to try it - it is not what you think it is.


Try anything once! I rather like it.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2018)

Off to France for a few weeks tomorrow. Car, bikes, tent etc. It's been a very difficult year one way and another and i can't explain enough how much we need this.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jul 2018)

If you go foraging for mushrooms in rural France, take your booty to the local chemist. The pharmacist can usually identify the edible ones.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> Andouillette is a sausage, and it's pork, but probably best not to try it - it is not what you think it is.


I love it. And every time I order it, I have to insist I know what I am ordering.

Ditto with steak tartare. "You know it's raw?" I'm guessing a lot of anglophones order that as it's the only thing on the menu that looks familiar, and then they send it back to get cooked.


----------



## Brandane (28 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> A junction warning sign that looks like an X rather than the + that we are used to in the UK means the upcoming junction is cedez a droit. Be careful and give way to the right.


This in bucketloads. Ignore "priorite a droite" (priority to the right) at your peril! Generally the normal rule in built up areas is that traffic coming from your right has priority over you - unless there are signs or road markings indicating otherwise. This means that when you are going along a seemingly main road, and someone is coming out of a junction on your right - they have priority and they WILL expect you to give way. In rural areas there are usually signs to tell you that "priorite a droite" is not in force. 

Worth knowing the signs:


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2018)

Just come back from our once a year jaunt to Brittany,we usually go to different campsites every year.This year was Carnac which ive visited before but not stayed at.My partner has a thing for standing stones,so she was happy ! My kids enjoyed the pool and beaches as much as a teenager can.....and I got to ride my bike in the mornings and drink too much wine and cider almost every night.Never really had any problems in all the years weve been going.Enjoy im jelous.


----------



## User66445 (28 Jul 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Priority on roundabouts can vary (at least in some rural areas) between cars entering the roundabout having to give way to those on it having to give way. There are usually no obvious signs to indicate which system is in place.


There are usually give way signs on the roads entering the roundabout, in fact I can't think of many if any that don't have signs. Cars on the roundabout giving way to those entering are rarities, and again usually clearly marked.

Remember, when in doubt, give way to the right. A lot of the smaller roads aren't preceded by a sign, and some towns have dropped a lot of their give way or stops because they think it makes traffic flow more smoothly. Either that, or they're employed by insurance companies.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2018)

When driving abroad I always make the rule “when in doubt give way” regardless of which direction the traffic is coming from.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jul 2018)

Don't forget to take your EHIC cards if you want to have a chance of getting free medical attention. Get travel insurance too, of course.

https://www.gov.uk/european-health-insurance-card


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Jul 2018)

Currently drinking wine on the main square in Arras. Feeling very relaxed


----------



## User66445 (29 Jul 2018)

PaulSB "When driving abroad I always make the rule “when in doubt give way” regardless of which direction the traffic is coming from."

Then you make a mistake. If you give way to a car on the left, you will merely cause confusion.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Jul 2018)

2 weeks in Brittany last year and 2 weeks in Provence/Ain a the start of this month. All I can say is that all of the French people were warm, good humoured and friendly.


----------



## StuartG (30 Jul 2018)

Nibor said:


> They speak French


Unfortueately not the same way as I do!

Re Prioriy a Droite I've not had a problem about when to give way. Don't look for the signs - look at the driver. A driver with priority has a destiny and you ain't part of it. Easy to spot that look if you have cycled in the UK.

More of a problem is when YOU have priority. Its often counter-intuitive that this big truck or speedy car is going to stop just for you. But they do. What they don't like is if you end up dithering too much. Overall France (not Paris which is another country) is superb for cycling. Almost perfect road surfaces, usually given lots of space by overtaking vehicles and they will patiently follow you when there isn't. Its the British tourists you need to watch out for!

Remember cycling is merely the method of getting from a bar-tabac to a restaurant and back again while conveniently reducing the calories and alchol taken on board. Neverthless anything short of the Tour de France is a failure if you don't come back heavier than you went ...

Oh and take a prepay credit card or that Halifax thingy so you can use ATMs and pay for stuff without being ripped off by our Banks with their imaginative rates and fees.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> *No helmet laws,*



Not correct - Kids under 12 need a helmet.


----------



## Time Waster (31 Jul 2018)

Low Gear Guy said:


> Or possibly Breton.


High chance of Breton since that's the area we're visiting. A different type of celtic language to welsh I believe but not too far away from cornish. Will be good to hear it spoken. Although not if they only speak it when a French person walks in like some parts of Wales (with Welsh) to an English person. I like it that the celtic languages still survive and thrives in places.

What about helmets for under 12s is that compulsory?


----------



## Time Waster (31 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Learn a few words of French. They will be appreciated.


I think I need to learn a bit of Breton too. I think that'll go down well in Brittany.


----------



## Time Waster (31 Jul 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Try anything once! I rather like it.


I liked it, a bit different. Boring if everything was the same, normal sausages are so boring the way they don't explode on first cut!

Had it in Paris. We sat down, started to read the menu (gcse French was adequate) when a waiter came over and ripped the menus out of our hands and gave us a badly translated to English menu instead saying "that's not for you English! Here's your menu!". I then read the English menu and thought the French one made more sense! I nicked the French menu back. I'm alright reading French just useless at speaking it. Never was good at the speaking bit.

You have to try local food in France I think. I'm looking forward to good lunches (formula I think they're called). I've had the heads up to look for a restaurant with a carpark full of vans and trucks. Chances are it's the best place to eat lunch for miles around. Formula = 3 or 4 courses possibly with wine or cidre included for €15 or so. Got to love that. Plan to eat big at lunch and snack at the campsite in the evening.


----------



## Time Waster (31 Jul 2018)

I wonder how the motorists and French will take to an englishman riding a recumbent. Are they more used to roadies over there?

What are the bike shops like? If I have a mechanical what's my chances of finding a decent bike shop to sort it out. It's Brittany on the velodysse route.


----------



## Julia9054 (31 Jul 2018)

Time Waster said:


> I wonder how the motorists and French will take to an englishman riding a recumbent. Are they more used to roadies over there?
> 
> What are the bike shops like? If I have a mechanical what's my chances of finding a decent bike shop to sort it out. It's Brittany on the velodysse route.


Not sure about Brittany but having ridden on the Loire a Velo route a few times, a recumbent would be very ordinary compared to some of the contraptions I've seen! Lots of bike shops on popular cycling routes. I'm currently in the Perigord Vert - very quiet and rural. On my ride today I have seen far fewer other cyclists than I usually do at home (possibly because it is ridiculously hot rather than unpopular!) and there is still a bike shop about 3km from me!


----------



## mike chadwick (31 Jul 2018)

I loved France. and the French people , just spent 2 weeks cycling down the Atlantic coast to Spain my 
Only gripe is the cost of the French camp sites on or near the coast double the price of Spanish camp sites
And in most cases not as good.
Yes I am aware of the municipal camp sites but these seem to dry up as you get near the coast.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (31 Jul 2018)

You can buy tubes of condensed milk in the supermarkets, and, if you've still got enough youth in you, you can hang on street corners and suck out the contents!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2018)

Time Waster said:


> You have to try local food in France I think. I'm looking forward to good lunches (formula I think they're called). I've had the heads up to look for a restaurant with a carpark full of vans and trucks. Chances are it's the best place to eat lunch for miles around. Formula = 3 or 4 courses possibly with wine or cidre included for €15 or so. Got to love that. Plan to eat big at lunch and snack at the campsite in the evening.



You are correct in looking out for places which are busy with the locals. It used to be worth looking for the Routiers sign but I don’t know if this still applies - it was basically a value for money recognition scheme.

In 40 years of visiting France I’ve never come across the “formula” menu you describe. Every restaurant will offer “Plat du Jour,” dish of the day, sometimes with desert. Depending on where you are you can expect this to cost €12-15. I have never, and given the French approach to food would be surprised by, any “all in” deal which included alcohol.

You possibly need to be aware France has become an increasingly expensive country in recent years. This summer I was really taken aback by some prices. Yes, some products, wine for example, are cheaper than the UK. Fresh food, especially from smaller shops, is more expensive than here** as is much supermarket food of the same type. I don’t know about tinned or packaged food as we rarely buy it.

** the French understand and appreciate food and will pay for it. The Brits, speaking, very broadly don’t which is why our supermarkets are full of rubbish. You’ll see very few fast food outlets and few obese people. All of which proves, to me, our national diet is appalling and contributes significantly to a wide range of health issues. Meal times are an important and respected part of French life.

I would be inclined to picnic at lunchtime on local bread, cheese and fresh produce. Evenings are the time to relax and linger over a meal. France doesn’t really snack as we do.

When eating out be aware it’s very easy to knock up a bill of €20/25 per head. My wife and I have just returned from our annual three week stay with French friends in Nice and Marseille. When we went out alone no matter how hard we tried it was difficult to eat for two for much under €50. We are not extravagant people.

Always check your bill to see if it’s “service compris.” It should be as this means service and taxes are included and is required by law in restaurants. If you want to recognise great service leave cash. French people, in my experience, only leave €2-3 in circumstances when I would expect it to be 10%. I used to think it mean but knowing the generosity of our friends now understand it to be the norm.

In bars sitting at a table should be “service compris” and standing at the bar it’s expected you leave your small change.

Have a great time.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Aug 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> You can buy tubes of condensed milk in the supermarkets, and, if you've still got enough youth in you, you can hang on street corners and suck out the contents!



Proof that after all my two children may not be mine. Neither of them like condensed milk.


----------



## iluvmybike (1 Aug 2018)

This might be useful https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/f...ance-anything-important-to-know.237742/page-4
especially the added bit : *It is now obligatory for children aged under 12 to wear a helmet in France. This covers them if they are riding or if they are a passenger. There is a €90 on-the-spot fine. It is also now illegal to ride a bike (or indeed to drive a car) while using headphones/earphones.*


----------



## Shadow (2 Aug 2018)

Most of what follows is not 'important to know' but possibly useful nonetheless:


slowmotion said:


> ...also in Uzes...


a lovely town


slowmotion said:


> You can buy ludicrously cheap champagne in France. Don't! Even I can tell that it's entirely vile.


cheap champagne is just that, cheap champagne. But it it is not necessarily vile. To base your opinion on a bottle when in Corsica over 30 years ago is a little misleading, Slowmo!


gavroche said:


> I advise you to try Clairette de Die.


Unlikely to be found in Bretagne! However, a good value champagne alternative that can be found is Crémant, whether it be from Loire, Bourgogne etc

Possibly more useful: find out what day the market is. This is usually a good place to pick up good value fruit and veg., especially if the locals are using it. Returned from Bretagne a couple of weeks back and picked up some ludicrously cheap, delicious, ripe cherries from two different markets.


----------



## gavroche (2 Aug 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Priority on roundabouts can vary (at least in some rural areas) between cars entering the roundabout having to give way to those on it having to give way. There are usually no obvious signs to indicate which system is in place.


At roundabouts, you only have to signal your way out, not before you arrive like over here.


----------



## jay clock (2 Aug 2018)

avole said:


> Not my experience at all, the french really appreciate those trying to speak their language. They'll correct you, but that's in the spirit of helping you learn the language, nothing to do with taking the piss, which is alien to the french sense of humour anyway, Jamal excepted.
> 
> If you eat a pizza or a kebab in France, you need your head examined.


The pizzas are generally fantastic, particularly from roadside vans. I lived 50km from the Italian border for 3 years and French pizzas were generally better


----------



## jay clock (2 Aug 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Not my experience at all. My French is shitty. Or to put it another way, ma francais est merdie. See?
> 
> Are you sure you aren't doing something else to put them off?
> 
> ...


I am reading this thread and laughing out loud. I lived there for 4 years and the Asian varieties above can vary from the UK versions, but often delicious. I would only agree if it is not an Asian restaurant but has an Asian dish. A bit like a British pub curry (chicken stew with curry powder)


----------



## jay clock (2 Aug 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Priority on roundabouts can vary (at least in some rural areas) between cars entering the roundabout having to give way to those on it having to give way. There are usually no obvious signs to indicate which system is in place.


A contraire, the signs or lack of are very clear. Most are now UK system (give way to people already on the roundabout with dotted lines across the entrance, and a Cedez le Passage sign. If there is no sign and no markings it is right of way to the vehicle entering. Feels bonkers but that is it. Same applies at a crossroads with no signs or markings (just a sign with a big X)


----------



## jay clock (2 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> You are correct in looking out for places which are busy with the locals. It used to be worth looking for the Routiers sign but I don’t know if this still applies - it was basically a value for money recognition scheme.
> 
> In 40 years of visiting France I’ve never come across the “formula” menu you describe. Every restaurant will offer “Plat du Jour,” dish of the day, sometimes with desert. Depending on where you are you can expect this to cost €12-15. I have never, and given the French approach to food would be surprised by, any “all in” deal which included alcohol.
> 
> ...


In 40 years of visiting France and living there for 4, I have come across the Formule thousands of times. Usually called a Menu (meaning set menu) as opposed to Carte which means the A la Carte. The Formule often is simpler than the Menu (eg steack frites, dessert, wine)

Top left of this pic shows a typical Formule offering


----------



## Time Waster (2 Aug 2018)

Formula or formula? I got that advice from parents who have toured in their van through Normandy, Brittany and further into that corner of France. 3 or 4 weeks at a time. They were the ones who told me about the formule meal deal. They also got one further south visiting relatives that had 5 courses and a bottle of wine or cider included for €15. The ex pat relative said that was exceptional though, most are 3 courses or occasionally 2 with it without alcohol according to my parents.

Routier was mentioned too but they said it's kind of dying out a bit in France, but the busy with trade vehicles is still good apparently. The formule is all about a legal requirement for a good but cheap meal option for the working French. A very good idea I reckon.

The other reason for eating at lunch I got told is that evening meals tend to double in price or nearly double. We do like the idea of a simple bread, meat and cheese lunch too. It'll be a mix of the two I think. Although if it's hot I reckon a lunch in a bar / restaurant with A/C might be more pleasant than out in the sun.

I've fished out son's plastic hat out. We don't really wear them so it might be we have to wear them to get him to. If the fine is that much he's definitely wearing it.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2018)

jay clock said:


> In 40 years of visiting France and living there for 4, I have come across the Formule thousands of times. Usually called a Menu (meaning set menu) as opposed to Carte which means the A la Carte. The Formule often is simpler than the Menu (eg steack frites, dessert, wine)
> 
> Top left of this pic shows a typical Formule offering
> View attachment 422196



Menu? Yes, seen it many, many times but never described as Formule and never with alcohol included.

I learn a little every day.


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Aug 2018)

I am camping on the banks of the Lot. This afternoon i have been mostly wallowing in the Lot like a small hippo in a bikini! 
The forecast for tomorrow is 38 degrees. How the hell am i going to cycle in that? The TdF guys are machines!


----------



## Time Waster (2 Aug 2018)

Packing up tonight, car almost full. Half day at work then home for bikes and family then off. Hope the traffic isn't bad but expect it will be. M6, M6 toll, M5 and overnight stop. Then Plymouth, faff around doing final pannier pack, bike fettle and shop for missing bits. Car to car park then bikes and family to the nearest hotel to the ferry terminal. Good night's sleep, early start and ferry to France. Then relax because of at haven't got something we can't go back for it. The summer tour has begun for us.

I'm worried since the ferry is due in at 13:30 and I heard most places stop serving food at 2pm. Between 12:00 and 14:00 for lunch servings and not as much outside of that.


----------



## jay clock (2 Aug 2018)

Time Waster said:


> Packing up tonight, car almost full. Half day at work then home for bikes and family then off. Hope the traffic isn't bad but expect it will be. M6, M6 toll, M5 and overnight stop. Then Plymouth, faff around doing final pannier pack, bike fettle and shop for missing bits. Car to car park then bikes and family to the nearest hotel to the ferry terminal. Good night's sleep, early start and ferry to France. Then relax because of at haven't got something we can't go back for it. The summer tour has begun for us.
> 
> I'm worried since the ferry is due in at 13:30 and I heard most places stop serving food at 2pm. Between 12:00 and 14:00 for lunch servings and not as much outside of that.


yes, restaurants are tight on times and 1330 to 1400 will be the end. But in Roscoff (I assume) being a port you will find an all day Brasserie I reckon and loads of creperies. Gallettes are the savoury ones, ideal cycling food


----------



## alicat (3 Aug 2018)

Er, eat on the ferry? From what I remember from yonks ago, the food was good.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2018)

I don’t think you will have a problem with restaurants not serving outside the hours of 12-2.00. It used to be the case but nothing like this today. Yes you’ll find some but not many. If I ran a restaurant near the port in Roscoff I’d have twigged that people using the ferry get hungry!! It’s the holiday season - peak time for making money. 

We had three weeks in Nice and Marseille this July. One restaurant didn’t serve us food - it was 4.00pm and the owner explained the staff needed time to relax and eat before the evening started.


----------



## Time Waster (3 Aug 2018)

Just been looking at places to eat. Opening times seem to be from 12pm to 10pm in the evening if Google is to be believed.

Food sounds nice, I need to stop drooling. They had me at shrimps, various seafood pate and moules frite. Should never Google eating places in France when you're not there to go and eat something!

Yes the ferry does have a very good reputation for food. We'll be eating breakfast on it for sure. 8am ferry so we'll be up early to make it and probably have no food until we're on it. Would be nice to eat when off but probably more practical eating on the ferry. Easier than finding an eateries we like the look of with bikes and 5 year old in tow in a strange place.

At work waiting to be let out. The last day before a holiday is either chaos where you're too busy to even realise there's a holiday coming up or it's boredom not wanting to start anything new you won't finish. The latter gives you time to think about your holiday but it doesn't help because time drags and the holiday feels further and further away as the minutes tick away.

What are your last day / hours at work before the big holiday starts like? Working with a grin or frustrated that you have to be there?


----------



## jefmcg (3 Aug 2018)

If all else fails, a picnic from a French supermarket is a real treat. Baguette, fromage, charcuterie ... 

But if you can get seafood gallettes even better.


----------



## Shadow (3 Aug 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> How the hell am i going to cycle in that?


Slowly enough not to get too hot and fast enough to create your own personal breeze!!

Or first thing a.m. or much later p.m.!



Julia9054 said:


> The TdF guys are machines!


Indeed; they also have folk passing them food and drink all day - could you have a cohort do that for you?!!


----------



## slowmotion (4 Aug 2018)

Speaking of food, try rillettes. We liked the duck variety. It looks a bit like a dead rat but it's absolutely delicious on French bread with butter. A cardiologist will faint at the prospect. The British like safe, healthy food. The French like tasty stuff.


----------



## Shadow (4 Aug 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Speaking of food, try rillettes. We liked the duck variety


Ummm, duck rillettes, highly recommended.


slowmotion said:


> looks a bit like a dead rat


Our rats look nothing like this!


slowmotion said:


> A cardiologist will faint at the prospect


Bad for the heart? Nothing a short bike ride cannot balance out!


slowmotion said:


> The British like safe, healthy food.


Like processed burgers, pizzas and chips, crisps, deep fried mars bars and sugary drinks?!


slowmotion said:


> The French like tasty stuff.


Indeed. Care to recommend a non-vile wine to go with the rillettes, Slowmo?


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Aug 2018)

l live in confit de canard, foie grass, rillette, cou de canard farci ...etc etc , heartland of the Lot! Each year l assist my french farming friends to prepare the ducks for making all of the above. The patron of the family died last year aged 92 and he was eating duck and drinking red wine until the end. No heart problems for him.He was not an unusual case, In the Occitane region there are no such people as "dieticians and low fat diets, heaven forbid. So enjoy your time in France, eat, drink and be merry for in several decades time we die


----------



## slowmotion (4 Aug 2018)

Shadow said:


> Care to recommend a non-vile wine to go with the rillettes, Slowmo?



We always had a bit of a fondness for the two euro a litre_ rose _that the local wine coop would supply._._


----------



## Time Waster (7 Aug 2018)

Brittany, roscoff to not quite morlaix and campsites fully booked up unless you pay €70 per night! Not many campsites and the terrain so far is up and down. I miss Holland!

Any good campsites near v7 or v1 velodysse North of morlaix or North edge of morlaix near the route.

We're not doing too well on distance. It's the ups and downs for our little one 5.5 years is ambitious here. Not sure if we should taxi it a bit away from coast in the hope campsites are frequent and will let us in without ripping us off. Any opinions?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2018)

I’d suggest your difficulty is because it’s August with half of Europe on holiday. I would be inclined to accept you’re not being ripped off but that campsite owners are charging peak time prices to ensure their business survives another year - at best campsites probably have three months in which to earn their annual profit.

I’ve been on holidays where the costs have proved to be higher than expected. It’s hard, especially on a budget, but experience tells me the only thing to do is ignore this and get on with enjoying the holiday.

I’m not clear if you’re touring from site to site daily or stopping in one place? How about finding a site you like, pitching for a week and having day rides in the local area. Might be easier on your youngster?


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Aug 2018)

As i suggested up thread, you are taking a risk holidaying in August and not booking campsites in advance.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (8 Aug 2018)

For family camping in the summer holidays I would always book in advance. Some sites will be fully booked or have a minimum stay in August.

If traveling by myself I do not book but take the risk of having to ride an additional 15 km or spontaneous wild camping.


----------



## alicat (8 Aug 2018)

That sounds a bit rough, @Time Waster. 

I might be inclined to try a charm offensive/sob story (this terrain is too ambitious for my five-year old etc) with a campsite that you like the look of and negotiate a discount for a stay of a week or so. Then enjoy the local area.


----------



## jay clock (8 Aug 2018)

I had not realised your child was so young. And Brittany is hilly as f***. 

In terms of sites this has proved invaluable to me http://www.camping-municipal.org/bretagne-camping-municipal.htm -not 100% certain it is being updated as the guy sadly died, but a good start. I speak French and cant easily see if it is in English too. 

I then cross reference with the site's own website. 

If you want me to call any sites, to check, let me know!


----------



## Time Waster (13 Aug 2018)

The campsite we're at now has a flash flood evacuation notice and siren.

Funny enough i actually spoke to a bretagne campsite owner who said once inland it's unusual for a campsite to turn away hikers or cyclists. Trouble is we didn't realise the route we were on was so difficult and hilly. I'd say it's almost as hard as Devon North.

Decamped inland and things are more relaxed now.


----------



## jay clock (13 Aug 2018)

Time Waster said:


> The campsite we're at now has a flash flood evacuation notice and siren.
> 
> Funny enough i actually spoke to a bretagne campsite owner who said once inland it's unusual for a campsite to turn away hikers or cyclists. Trouble is we didn't realise the route we were on was so difficult and hilly. I'd say it's almost as hard as Devon North.
> 
> Decamped inland and things are more relaxed now.


Agreed re Devon vs Brittany......but with the benefit of being abroad


----------

